# Tivo Stream to Apple TV?



## aimeedmiked

Does TiVo Stream work with Apple TV? Or can Air Play work with the iPad TiVo app?

Thanks!


----------



## global_dev

aimeedmiked said:


> Does TiVo Stream work with Apple TV? Or can Air Play work with the iPad TiVo app?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think it works with atv yet, and it currently isn't air play enabled.


----------



## Dan203

No. TiVo is working on a device called the Mini that will work like a streaming only TiVo for other TVs. 

Dan


----------



## aimeedmiked

How about Apple TV and the Air Play Mirroring feature? Anyone had luck with that?


----------



## DeWitt

aimeedmiked said:


> How about Apple TV and the Air Play Mirroring feature? Anyone had luck with that?


Nope. For what it is worth HBO GO, Amazon Instant Video etc all also block airplay of video as of now. I suspect the fine hand of the content owners....


----------



## Dan203

I think there is a way to work around it if your iOS device is jailbroken though.

Dan


----------



## Fofer

Dan203 said:


> I think there is a way to work around it if your iOS device is jailbroken though.
> 
> Dan


Indeed there is. Install "UnrestrictPremium2" and then the TiVo app, as well as some of the aforementioned others, like Amazon Instant Video, HBOGO, MAXGO, and DirectTV, all work with AirPlay Mirroring. It's pretty sweet, the way things are SUPPOSED to be


----------



## igirl

Just came across this thread - darn - I was hoping to mirror occasionally and it's BLOCKED! :-(

Should be able to transfer the shows to computer and then watch through iTunes possibly... but also requires converting from .tivo format to .m4v...

Also BTW - it appears that _*UnrestrictPremium2*_ won't work yet for iOS6.

EyeTV is a lot better DVR in this regard.


----------



## aimeedmiked

Are there any TiVo folks out there? Why isn't Air Play Mirroring supported? And can it be? I've heard that SlingPlayer has the ability some Airplay support....TiVo stream is very similar can the TiVo app be updated to support Airplay?


----------



## Fofer

I suspect it was a CableLabs requirement to block AirPlay (just like not allowing the app to stream on a jailbroken device.) I doubt the app would be updated to support it, seeing as how AirPlay support (at least fullscreen mirroring) is enabled by default to developers and they have to go out of their way to disable it. Maybe if policies change...?

The SlingBox isn't a CableCard device... less organizations to cooperate with, less rules to follow.

TiVo also will want you to buy their upcoming "TiVo Mini" set top box instead.

In the meantime, if you can jailbreak your iPad, and install xCon (to bypass the JB detection) and UnrestrictPremium, you will be able to fullscreen AirPlay. I've tried it and it works.

Alas, iOS 6 isn't jailbreakable yet...


----------



## rallykeeper

Does anyone think a middle ground might be available with the TiVo Stream app allowing Airplay streaming of unprotected content such as OTA broadcast TV recordings? Or, better yet, unprotected cable-delivered network TV recordings?

Does CableLabs really have authority over non-HDCP protected content like broadcast television? Or, is it just easier to block Airplay for all content and perhaps even impossible to selectively block Airplay?


----------



## Dan203

It's probably not impossible to block selectively, but I doubt they'll do it. The Stream is meant to playing content on a portable device. If you need to stream to another TV that's what the Mini is for.

Dan


----------



## aimeedmiked

I would suggest people that want Air Play enabled for the Tivo App for Apple fill out a Tivo Survey...maybe if enough people complain TiVo will do something about this issue. (I doubt it but it doesn't hurt to ask)

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## gthassell

Dan203 said:


> It's probably not impossible to block selectively, but I doubt they'll do it. The Stream is meant to playing content on a portable device. If you need to stream to another TV that's what the Mini is for.
> 
> Dan


Dan, I agree that is the main purpose of the Stream, but I would really like to be able to do this as I travel every week, and consume about half of my TiVo content on the road. Before the stream, I would take an extra hard drive or then load to ipad via itunes (slow and painful) and an appleTV to send videos via AirPlay. Since I have the stream and the ipad, I no longer take the time to transcode and copy via kmttg (cause TiVo desktop doesn't support hd size properly on the ipad)

It would be great to be able to have a quick and easy solution in the stream and ipad app.


----------



## igirl

VERY disappointed that one cannot use AirPlay with it.

It makes no sense - if you can copy the show to your device - or download it to a computer, convert it and burn it onto a DVD - or put it on network hard drive for media player access - then why can't you mirror content (or live TV) using AirPlay?????

I was really hoping I could use TiVo Stream and buy another Apple TV to be able to use AirPlay and the Stream App as a TiVo player on an extra TV in our house. All you would be doing in essence is making the screen bigger - what's the harm?

Maybe TiVo Mini is the reason? They want to sell more hardware? Problem is - it doesn't exist even though it seems it might some day...
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2395


----------



## mr_smits

igirl said:


> VERY disappointed that one cannot use AirPlay with it.


It's difficult to be empathetic to Apple devotees with complaints like this when Android still isn't even supported by Tivo Stream.


----------



## button1066

igirl said:


> VERY disappointed that one cannot use AirPlay with it.
> 
> It makes no sense - if you can copy the show to your device - or download it to a computer, convert it and burn it onto a DVD - or put it on network hard drive for media player access - then why can't you mirror content (or live TV) using AirPlay?????
> 
> I was really hoping I could use TiVo Stream and buy another Apple TV to be able to use AirPlay and the Stream App as a TiVo player on an extra TV in our house. All you would be doing in essence is making the screen bigger - what's the harm?
> 
> Maybe TiVo Mini is the reason? They want to sell more hardware? Problem is - it doesn't exist even though it seems it might some day...
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2395


If you want TiVo on another TV then why not buy another TiVo? It would be cheaper to do what you describe but it wouldn't be anything like as user friendly or functional.

I like that the Stream is focused on allowing TV viewing on a mobile device and does the job so well. Trying to push the limits of what is possible is the root cause of a lot of the complaints on this forum where people get upset that they can't do things that are beyond the scope of the product in the first place.


----------



## Fofer

It's just annoying when something is technically possible (airplay from an ios app) but that stupid business concerns actively restrict it.


----------



## dugbug

button1066 said:


> If you want TiVo on another TV then why not buy another TiVo? It would be cheaper to do what you describe but it wouldn't be anything like as user friendly or functional.
> 
> I like that the Stream is focused on allowing TV viewing on a mobile device and does the job so well. Trying to push the limits of what is possible is the root cause of a lot of the complaints on this forum where people get upset that they can't do things that are beyond the scope of the product in the first place.


Ah no subscription fees perhaps?

Folks with the stream: Does the stream app allow for the iPhone hdmi viseo out cable?


----------



## Dan203

Nope. No bideo out, no air play. At least not unless your iPhone is jail broken. Then there are work arounds for all of those limitations. 

Dan


----------



## dsnotgood

Dan203 said:


> Nope. No bideo out, no air play. At least not unless your iPhone is jail broken. Then there are work arounds for all of those limitations.
> 
> Dan


So is there a way to stream using hdmi out if its jailbroken?


----------



## spider122

I don't have a tivo yet, but will get one if I can do what I'm hoping to do.

I want to get a Tivo and Tivo stream so I can copy the shows off the dvr to an iPad. Then I want to bring the iPad to my vacation place which does not have internet and somehow watch the shows on my tv.

It sounds like the last part is the challenge as it does not have air play. Are there any other methods of getting an iPad to get the shows to a tv? Could DLNA be used? Can the files sent to the ipad/ipod be read by other applications or only Tivo's application?

Thanks.


----------



## button1066

dugbug said:


> Ah no subscription fees perhaps?
> 
> Folks with the stream: Does the stream app allow for the iPhone hdmi viseo out cable?


I don't pay subscription fees for either of my TiVos. I forgot that most people pay monthly but the cost of the TiVo hardware + lifetime service is what I meant by the option of buying a TiVo being more expensive.

Cost of hardware + lifetime is what I always think of as being the actual cost of a TiVo.


----------



## Dan203

dsnotgood said:


> So is there a way to stream using hdmi out if its jailbroken?


I believe so. I don't have any jailbroken devices myself, but I believe windracer and fofer have both applied hacks to their jailbroken devices that allow HDMI to function.

Dan


----------



## button1066

Another thing I just remembered while reading this thread is that I sometimes copy files onto my laptop using TiVo desktop and play them on another TV via HDMI. It was another reason why the TiVo mini isn't really of interest to me personally because the TV I do it on already has the cable company set top box that is compulsory for my cable service attached to it that can be used for live TV. 

Doing it via laptop instead of jailbroken iPad/iPhone and Stream seems preferable to me not least because you get zero quality loss and if you've got a laptop already then you don't need a Stream.


----------



## Dan203

If you do that a lot a Mini might be something to consider. By using a Mini instead of the cable company's box you'd likely eliminate the box fee, as well as any outlet fee, plus you'd have full pause/rewind capabilities when watching live TV and full access to everything recorded on the host TiVo. Plus it uses the same familiar remote and it wouldn't need to wait for the download to finish. You can stream a recording while the program is still being recorded and it plays instantly with full FF capabilities.

Dan


----------



## button1066

To be honest I'll probably buy the Mini anyway but the cable box isn't costing me anything. I checked and even if I return it, it wouldn't reduce my bill. 

I own a Stream and I love it. The Stream is as much of a 'killer app' to me as the Series 2 TiVo I had years ago. I just meant that for watching on a TV the laptop still rules because it has HDMI without any jailbreaking and has perfect quality (no extra compression).


----------



## DrTivol

spider122 said:


> I don't have a tivo yet, but will get one if I can do what I'm hoping to do.
> 
> I want to get a Tivo and Tivo stream so I can copy the shows off the dvr to an iPad. Then I want to bring the iPad to my vacation place which does not have internet and somehow watch the shows on my tv.
> 
> It sounds like the last part is the challenge as it does not have air play. Are there any other methods of getting an iPad to get the shows to a tv? Could DLNA be used? Can the files sent to the ipad/ipod be read by other applications or only Tivo's application?
> 
> Thanks.


Get kmttg and the vlcstreamer app for the iPad. It lets you transcode yor video and download or stream them to your iPad. It supports airplay.


----------



## igirl

button1066 said:


> If you want TiVo on another TV then why not buy another TiVo? It would be cheaper to do what you describe but it wouldn't be anything like as user friendly or functional.


Tivo playback through another Tivo? No thanks. One paid box is enough and I don't think one can network an unsubscribed box to play the content of another paid box.

Unless you are saying Tivo Stream can playback through any extra Tivo box as well as the App? I don't understand.


----------



## igirl

DrTivol said:


> Get kmttg and the vlcstreamer app for the iPad. It lets you transcode yor video and download or stream them to your iPad. It supports airplay.


But unless I'm mistaken - none of these allow you to stream the content directly from the Tivo to somewhere else.

There's also iTivo, and Tivo Transfer for getting copies of content off of Tivo and onto computer. Then just forget all the other stuff and drop them into iTunes. They'll stream to iOS devices and boxes with iTunes on them - and also Apple TV (which is how we do it these days)....


----------



## button1066

igirl said:


> Tivo playback through another Tivo? No thanks. One paid box is enough and I don't think one can network an unsubscribed box to play the content of another paid box.
> 
> Unless you are saying Tivo Stream can playback through any extra Tivo box as well as the App? I don't understand.


I pointed out that it is more expensive but to think it is less desirable to use a TiVo to provide TiVo functionality than any other solution would be ridiculous. The logic of that is to not buy a TiVo in the first place.

In the past I experimented with using software to pull TiVo shows and convert them before sharing via iTunes but it was such a second rate way of doing things that I stopped bothering. I used to like the automatic stripping of adverts you can do but the whole thing was way too janky for my taste.

When the Stream came out I thought it was perfect. It doesn't stream to non-iOS devices but I don't care about that. Bottom line: I don't mind paying for things to be done properly.


----------



## igirl

button1066 said:


> In the past I experimented with using software to pull TiVo shows and convert them before sharing via iTunes but it was such a second rate way of doing things that I stopped bothering. I used to like the automatic stripping of adverts you can do but the whole thing was way too janky for my taste.


Do check out iTivo - it's free (so far). It has an experimental com-skip but I've not tried it - what it WILL do however is download and import into iTunes in one simple button click. Set your destination directory and you're good to go! Tons of different resolutions to choose from including H.264 original.


----------



## cjbrynildson

Can you play your Tivo programs on Apple TV?

Answer = Yes and No.

I currently have a Tivo Premiere XL which has a dual tuner, (the ability to watch a TV program live and record a different channel at the same time). This was the latest and greatest at the time I purchased it. I went with Tivo because of a couple of reasons. I knew that they had the capability for me to record shows remotely with my smartphone. If I forgot to record something while I was away from homeI could still program my Tivo to record without having to make a special trip back home. The second reason was the return on investment that I would get from purchasing Tivo rather than rent a DVR from my cable TV provider. For most of us it runs around 2.5 years. If you purchase a Tivo upfront with a lifetime subscription  you make your money back after 2.5 years of having it and then dont have to pay the cable company for the rest of your life. 

With that said  Tivo has come out with new advances in their offerings. Tivo Stream allows you to stream your recorded shows, (or live shows that will start a recording in order to stream to your iPhone or iPad) while you are on your local network, (meaning  you must be at home in order to stream a program). On top of being able to stream to your device  you can also download the program right to your iPhone or iPad so that you can take your Apple device and watch the program away from home. 

Tivo has also come out with the Tivo Mini  This is basically works like a Slingbox which allows you to extend your original full blown Tivo to another TV using your original Tivo as the engine. The Mini then allows you to have another Tivo on another TV without making the full investment of another Tivo DVR box with another subscription. (There is a subscription charge for the Mini, but it is considerably less than a regular subscription). I would also like to add that the Tivo Mini requires that you have a Tivo DVR with 4 tuners or by having the new Romio version of Tivo. It will use 1 tuner while you are using the Mini on another TV.

Tivo also has the Slide Remote which has a keyboard built into the remote when you slide the top half of the remote from the bottom half. This allows you to have the full QWERTY keyboard when typing in searches for TV programs etc. The Slide Remote also has Bluetooth in it which is very nice if your Tivo box is hidden behind a cabinet, etc. You no longer need the line of site to your Tivo box to control it. A USB receiver is plugged into the back of the Tivo box to allow Bluetooth communication between your remote and the box. Very nice and seems to be more accurate with the button pushes verses the IR version that it came with.

In my home configuration I have other things that I must introduce you to. I have Powerline Ethernet Adaptors which allow my electrical wiring in my house to act as a network. You can look up these on Amazon. I have one that is receiving the internet from my wireless router and then plugs into my wall outlet. Then I can plug in another box anywhere in the house and then it will have an Ethernet jack coming out if it, (which essentially gives me a fast Ethernet connection versus wireless). This is important because of what will be showing you later on. Bottom line  wired connections if done correctly will always be faster than a wireless connection.

I also have made the investment in a Slingbox 350. I wanted the capability to watch sporting events while away from the house. Slingbox lets you stream your home TV to your smartphone. You can even change the channels and play recorded TV! Its pretty cool if you are looking to always have your TV available to you no matter where you are.

OK  so now lets get into how do you get your Tivo to play on your Apple TV.

First things firstOut of the box.Tivo will not play on your Apple TV directly! Hopefully I havent pissed you off by reading this far - only to be disappointed. You ask why? I for sure cant tell you because I do not work for Tivo. But I have some theories that Im sure you will agree with once you read on. Tivo is in the business for selling the boxes and subscriptions. Thats how they make their money. They also make money by advertising on your Tivo when you are searching for programs or while you are watching shows. But buttom line.they are in the business to make money like any other business. If they allowed you to mirror your iPad  they couldnt sell you the Mini with another subscription. Money, money, money.
So you might be asking yourself, But I dont understand? I have my iPad or iPhone and can mirror my device to my Apple TV and then whatever is on my screen of my iPad is on my Apple TVwhy wont it work? Tivo BLOCKS the ability in the Tivo app to mirror your TV show to your Apple TV. I have seen posts that you can get around this if you jailbreak your Apple devicebut againout of the boxTivo will not play on your Apple TV directly! Even if you download the program to your Apple device and try to mirror it  it wont mirror to your Apple TV because the Tivo app blocks it.

How do you do it then? 

I use my Slingbox to watch my Tivo on my Apple TV. I use my iPhone and use the Tivo app to start up a TV show that I recorded earlier. Then on my iPad I start up the Slingbox app. Once the show is playing on my Slingbox app  I then can mirror the show to my Apple TV. 

Are there issues with this? Yes. I will be the first to tell you that when you are using the Slingbox  it is meant to be watched on a mobile device or computer. Because of this  there is compression. Compression = loss of quality in picture and sound. So yes it worksbut the picture and sound doesnt look like Im sitting in front of my original TV with the Tivo hooked up to it. It is tolerable and would tell you that its fine in my opinion. If I could get a Tivo Mini I wouldbut I cant because I have the Premiere XL with a lifetime subscription that is not compatible with the Mini. I would be fine with cannibalizing my 2nd tuner for the Mini  but Tivo doesnt allow me to make that choice. I would also add that I am Slingboxing my Tivo to a 60 LG Smart TV and the picture from the Slingbox does not take up the full screen, (there are black bars on the left and right hand side of the screenlike letterbox formatbut on the sides). 

I will also say that with Slingbox I have purchased a WDTV Live and have it up in my bedroom. This also has the Slingbox app built in  so it works like a Tivo Mini againbut is not as slick. Remember  I cant get a Mini for my box so I am using work arounds.

I hope this helpsI love my Tivo and would love to spend more with them.but just cant get past purchasing another full box and lifetime subscription.

Tivoif you are reading these posts and would like to help me outIm all ears. Id be a great BETA tester for you.


----------

